# progesterone results on clomid



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

I had my progesterone result today for my day 21 (or in my case day 24) ovulation test.  I know they say over 30 nmol/l as does my hospital but I've also read they like to see a higher result on Clomid?  My result was 53.7 nmol/l, is this good or a bit borderline for 100 mg of comid?

Thanks!


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

My progesterone levels on my BFP cycle (100mg) was either 30.1 or 31.something  so 53.7 sounds good to me    Sending you lots of        

Matty


----------



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

Ah thanks Matty and a huge congrats to you.  My progesterone naturally is about 31 and was the month before I conceived naturally with my son, so goes to show you haven't got to go way past the 30 mark for success!


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya hope to complete that sounds good. It indicates ovulation so thats great   When you testting hun?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've never heard that they like to see higher progesterone results whilst on clomid...new one on me 

As long as your progesterone level is over 30 nmol/l then this indicates ovulation....as yours is 53.7 nmol/l then that's good !

We all respond differently to the drugs and our progesterone levels can vary so much individually that you shouldn't really compare yours against another womans...as long as yours shows ovulation then that's fine.

I have naturally high progesterone levels and they've been between 61-81 nmol/l when tested, the lowest I've ever had was 48 nmol/l and that was the first cycle after IVF treatment !  When I was on clomid to boost (release more eggs) my levels were 103 and 105 nmol/l on the 2 months I was tested and this, along with follicle tracking, showed I released 2 or 3 eggs.

The thing is, my levels in a natural cycle when not pregnant could be higher than another womans who's pregnant.......this is how much they can vary and why 1) can't be used as indication of pregnancy and 2) shouldn't compare with others

Fingers crossed for you......    
Take care
Natasha


----------



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks again for the replies.  I test tomorrow Abby, actually I just wait a few days to see if AF arrives, I'm scared of pee sticks!
xx


----------



## samina (May 30, 2008)

OMG!!! good luck for tommorow sonds very promising !!! fingers crossed sending you lots of baby dust!!


----------

